# My big boy Nelson



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

He looks great! You must spend some time making him look so good!

I really hope our dog gets that big


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh! What a beauty!


----------



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

ToddW said:


> He looks great! You must spend some time making him look so good!
> 
> I really hope our dog gets that big


I have never had any training just bought the equipment and taught myself. I work on them every weekend. I always got a comb and a scissors in my back pocket.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Nelson, is the dream, look at that face, and that coat, what colour would he be considered here in the Uk? he looks Black/Silver? whats it called, i love it!


----------



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

PomPom said:


> Oh my gosh, Nelson, is the dream, look at that face, and that coat, what colour would he be considered here in the Uk? he looks Black/Silver? whats it called, i love it!


He is going to be silver. They start out black as puppies it takes years to completely silver.


----------



## tinylily (Jul 23, 2008)

what a good groomer your are Nelson is looking spectacular, he looks wonderful, it will be lovely to watch him change to silver. keep up the good work


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting about them changing to silver I was not aware that's how it worked 

Learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

He's very cute. Did you get him form a breeder in your area? I love his coloring and his face is precious.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Nelson sure is a beautiful boy. I love his coloring as well... beautiful coat.


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

I just love the silvers. They are so elegant looking. Beautiful grooming job.


----------

